# Happy Birthday Trixie!



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a sweet face Trixie has! Happy birthday girl!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwww...she's just adorable. Love your presentation there. Too cute. Happy birthday Trixie! I hope you have a special day. I bet you're going to get some special treats and a party.:birthday:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

hApPy BiRtHdAy!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Trixie. You are such a cutie!! Enjoy today!!?????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Trixie! Hope you get extra spoiled today!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank-you everyone for your kind comments, Trixie seemed to really enjoy her big day.
Here is a picture of her with her new toys and yummy biscuits.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Trixie, I am really glad your mom treated you royally for your first birthday!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Suggestions about wild tail*

Here are a few pics of Trixie out in our front yard. As you can see, she has such a wild tail!  At her next grooming appt. I want the groomer to make it more even looking. I don't want her tail hair cut real short, just kind of less wild looking. Lol! Any ideas?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Find a picture of how you want her tail to look and show it to the groomer. You don't want to change the shave line, just get it more like a bottle brush. I think if you look at some of Poolann's pictures of racer from earlier in the spring she had some good pictures that could show what you are looking for.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank-you so much Lily cd re, I will check out Racer's pictures!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out pics in this thread too.

http://www.poodleforum.com/27-showing/111817-zora-now-ukc-champion.html


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Awww, Sunny sends belated birthday wishes!!!


----------

